# An Ethical Look At Harm Reduction And Electronic Cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

*Published on Aug 15, 2012*
Using the ethical principles of autonomy and beneficence, and the mandate for informed consent, this video argues that counselors must encourage smoking clients to consider electronic cigarettes as a tool for harm reduction and smoking cessation. Healthcare professionals who wish to ban "ecigs" are relying more on sincerity than science, and passion more than ethics. Those who refuse to take money from tobacco companies should be ethically consistent and refuse money from drug companies that make nictoine pathes, gum, etc. Comments welcome.
My great thanks to whoever came up with the term ANTZ!
Disclaimer: Fr. Jack has no financial ties to the electronic cigarette industry other than as another happy, sucessful customer/


----------

